
Back End Systems Using Python - bhavaniravi
https://medium.com/series/backend-systems-using-python-ffa0bdf813f
======
latte
The page reads: 'Read "Back End Systems Using Python" on a larger screen, or
in the Medium App!' without any option to view the text on mobile.

Moreover, the text quoted above is not selectable - I had to type it instead
of copying and pasting it.

Even from Medium I didn't expect such a hostile interface.

------
lemcoe9
This website's UX is very confusing.

------
quantumOctopus
Horrible user experience, they require you to install the app or use a larger
screen. What the...!!!

------
SamPatt
Why on earth does anyone use Medium to share their content?

